

The CryptoParty Handbook: Layman's guide to maintaining privacy on-line - spindritf
https://cryptoparty.org/wiki/CryptoPartyHandbook#The_CryptoParty_Handbook

======
spindritf
Also on GitHub <https://github.com/cryptoparty/handbook>

